# The Hawks Hill Witch



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Meet the Hawks Hill Witch

She is a potion swilling, spell chanting crone with a tendency for dark mischief.

And a forum member is now the proud owner of this piece.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

AWESOME Krough! Wow, that's gotta be your best one yet! (hee hee hee)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Fantastic!

I just love her!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's one wicked looking hag krough. Another great prop. Congrats to the new owner!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The cloudy eye creeps me out. It looks great.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

She really looks great!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great looking witch Krough! Very good interpretation of the subject. "The Hawks Hill Witch" sounds like a legend in the making. Use it well, HHH.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The drooping, diseased eye is great, and the sharp chin and cheek bones make me think witch as soon as I see her!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Another nightmare, thanks K!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice again krough--wonder who the lucky person is


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WoW!!!! Lucky owner!!!!!!!!! sheesh...... some people have all the luck.... :devil: j/k LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job once again, krough


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm digging the finished look to it. Krough.

That left eye is erie. What a lot of fun. 

Ahh the endless search.....keep it up KROUGH.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She's great... kinda reminds me of a couple of relatives on my Dad's side of the family. *shudder*


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Man...every time I look at those pics I love her even more! and I still don't even have her in my grubby little hands yet!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EEEWWW GROSS. She looks MOIST...YUCK. Love it


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Moist? Eewww!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Man...every time I look at those pics I love her even more! and I still don't even have her in my grubby little hands yet!


Looks like we now know who the lucky owner is! 

Excellent work krough and congrats hawkshillhaunter!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay...so I just received her today. AWESOME! If any of you have the funds, I highly recommend a Krough original. So very well done and I can't wait til she's complete with body and cauldron and all creepy goodies that go along with her.

I'll post pics when I get her all put together. She's so great...I just can't say it enough! I love her!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you for the endorsement Hawkshill. I really enjoyed making her. I am glad you like her.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how did you do the milk eye?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats a good question. I did paint it by hand with a brush. But I don't recall what I did as the top layer to make it milky.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

That glazed over eye gets to me.. Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GREAT Krough...please make more!!


----------

